# Growlers - best places to buy them



## jaypes (14/5/13)

Looking for a good quality growler, have a preference for glass rather than some aluminium ones I have seen.

BeerCartel have them for $55 but I am looking for a growler, not a second mortgage.

Finance minister has approved the budget in the range of $0-$35


----------



## doon (14/5/13)

www.brewnutbrewing.com/bar/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1


----------



## jaypes (14/5/13)

ahhh good man!


----------



## djar007 (14/5/13)

second that on the beernut ones. Very good quality and they look awesome


----------



## Matt Browne (14/5/13)

Sydney Wine Merchants in Terry Hills have a new growler fill bar. Growlers cost $12 although I have no idea of the quality


----------



## Yob (15/5/13)

Those brewnut ones are Da Bomb!! I need a few more of them myself, hope he stills stocks


----------



## Josho (15/5/13)

Hi Fellas,

Only jumping in here cause its a swingtop type bottle,

Last night grabbed some Grolsh swingtops the 450ml green ones,

1st Q are these going to be any good fro bottling?
2nd Q if so whats the prime amount for 450 ml i was thinking about 6g of sugar? or 1 and a 1/2 drops? 

Thanks for your help [email protected]!


----------



## jaypes (15/5/13)

yep grolsch bottles are great for bottling, you can replace the seals and cages if they become worn

I would bulk prime, then you can have any size or shaped bottle with the correct dose of sugar

thats probably the easiest way


----------



## Josho (15/5/13)

Prime Bulk,

as in like a syryp so it dissolves into the beer? I will have to work out the amount per litre,

last thing I want to do is blow up my bottles


----------



## jaypes (15/5/13)

yes as in a syrup

mix your dextrose (or sugar of choice) into about 500mls of water - boil for 15 mins then put into a bottling bucket or another fermenter and rack the beer on top of it - leave for 30 mins, give a gentle stir and then bottle

do a google search for carbonation calcs or you can use the site one here - http://webspace.webring.com/people/ms/sirleslie/AlcoholChart/PrimingCalculator.html

I just use a rule of thumb, pretty much 160gms of dex per 21-23 litres of beer, never had a problem

Good thing about swingtop bottles is that if you did overcarbonate you can easily release some excess gas and re-seal


----------



## sp0rk (15/5/13)

Josho said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Only jumping in here cause its a swingtop type bottle,
> 
> ...


I use a single carb drop and to me that's the perfect amount


----------



## Josho (15/5/13)

sp0rk.

Yeah i was wondering if just one would do as the carbo drops tend to allow for a little variance in bottle sizes,

that way its also a bit safer being in glass,

Thanks for your help dudes, i will be swingin by the tip ave a good look laters on they are just too good to pass up,


----------



## tiprya (15/5/13)

Better still, I make up the sugar syrup solution and then dose each bottle with 10ml from a syringe.

Saves racking at all.


----------



## Josho (15/5/13)

you know what i love about brewing is that all of you guys with all of your years of experience all do things a little differently and that all the methods would work perfectly,

The syringe will be what i turn to after i exhaust my brew drops I would say, only would have to sterilise the syring each time,


----------



## phoenixdigital (9/3/14)

Old topic but worth dredging up since it appears brewnut no longer sell growlers.

Where to get these in bulk now?

I'm looking for at least 10.


----------



## jimmy86 (10/3/14)

I was given a keg king stainless steel one not long ago, it's 2 liters with a swing top. I'm not sure on the price tho as it was a gift.


----------



## davedoran (10/3/14)

Keg King growlers are about $30 each. Look nice and shiney though.


----------



## Camo6 (10/3/14)

Spork found this Growler bulk buy on Massdrop a little while back. I got one delivered for about $35. Not the cheapest option but delivery dropped the more you bought. Not sure whether you could get another buy started or maybe source elsewhere. Lifeline was the brand I think.


----------



## sp0rk (10/3/14)

There's been 20 people request the buy since the last one closed
I think if you get about 50 or so, they'll usually open up a new one


----------



## DU99 (10/3/14)

Didn't murphys sell growlers..see squires now have them


----------



## sp0rk (10/3/14)

DU99 said:


> Didn't murphys sell growlers..see squires now have them


Only at Prahran and Alphington I believe


----------



## davedoran (15/3/14)

Steve's cool booze in kingsford is selling 1.8l growlers. $16 each. Available in brown or clear glass


----------



## dblunn (15/3/14)

If your coming down the coast then Hopdog beerworks at sth Nowra sells growlers, I couldn't see them on their website but I believe they are $15.
Dave


----------



## phoenixdigital (20/3/14)

Started a bulk buy if anyone is interested.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79039-keg-king-growler-bulk-buy-stainless-vaccum-walled/


----------



## KegLand-com-au (19/7/19)

Due to the changes in excise tax we might start to see more bars offering growler fills in future. We were wondering if you guys would be interested in laser engraved growlers like these ones:
https://www.kegland.com.au/64oz-glass-growler-take-your-keg-beer-with-you.html

The growlers themselves are quite inexpensive but if we did the engraving for $10 for the first growler and $4 for every additional growler do you think you guys would be interested in offering this type of service?


----------



## devoutharpist (20/7/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Due to the changes in excise tax we might start to see more bars offering growler fills in future. We were wondering if you guys would be interested in laser engraved growlers like these ones:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/64oz-glass-growler-take-your-keg-beer-with-you.html
> 
> The growlers themselves are quite inexpensive but if we did the engraving for $10 for the first growler and $4 for every additional growler do you think you guys would be interested in offering this type of service?



I would absolutely waste my money on something like this


----------



## dblunn (21/7/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Due to the changes in excise tax we might start to see more bars offering growler fills in future. We were wondering if you guys would be interested in laser engraved growlers like these ones:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/64oz-glass-growler-take-your-keg-beer-with-you.html
> 
> The growlers themselves are quite inexpensive but if we did the engraving for $10 for the first growler and $4 for every additional growler do you think you guys would be interested in offering this type of service?


Hi, what does the laser etching look like?
Regards, Dave


----------



## akx (22/7/19)

I've downsized all of my growlers, save 2: an insulated SS one that keeps beer cold for hours, and a glass swingtop with a narrow neck that can be counter pressure filled. IMO these two styles work so much better than the generic growlers one usually finds.


----------



## fdsaasdf (22/7/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Due to the changes in excise tax we might start to see more bars offering growler fills in future. We were wondering if you guys would be interested in laser engraved growlers like these ones:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/64oz-glass-growler-take-your-keg-beer-with-you.html
> 
> The growlers themselves are quite inexpensive but if we did the engraving for $10 for the first growler and $4 for every additional growler do you think you guys would be interested in offering this type of service?


Unfortunately the trend seems to be for brewpubs to *stop* selling growlers as a result of the excise changes e.g. https://newsteadbrewing.com.au/the-end-of-an-era/


----------



## sp0rk (23/7/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Due to the changes in excise tax we might start to see more bars offering growler fills in future. We were wondering if you guys would be interested in laser engraved growlers like these ones:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/64oz-glass-growler-take-your-keg-beer-with-you.html
> 
> The growlers themselves are quite inexpensive but if we did the engraving for $10 for the first growler and $4 for every additional growler do you think you guys would be interested in offering this type of service?


In an effort to get around forum rules to spruik your new wares, you've gotten the story arse about face
The new laws make it more difficult/expensive to sell growlers of fresh beer
Honestly, why don't you just create a new thread under your subforum like you're supposed to?


----------



## fungrel (23/7/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Due to the changes in excise tax we might start to see more bars offering growler fills in future. We were wondering if you guys would be interested in laser engraved growlers like these ones:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/64oz-glass-growler-take-your-keg-beer-with-you.html
> 
> The growlers themselves are quite inexpensive but if we did the engraving for $10 for the first growler and $4 for every additional growler do you think you guys would be interested in offering this type of service?


Please refrain from adding links on your posts outside of your dedicated sponsors forum. It's clear a large amount of members see this as opportunism and this post has been reported as spam.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (23/7/19)

fungrel said:


> Please refrain from adding links on your posts outside of your dedicated sponsors forum. It's clear a large amount of members see this as opportunism and this post has been reported as spam.



No worries at all. More than happy to do that. We will bring this up in the sponsor forum. We don't seem to have a relevant thread on this particular topic in the sponsors forum at the moment. Should we start a new thread?


----------



## fungrel (25/7/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> No worries at all. More than happy to do that. We will bring this up in the sponsor forum. We don't seem to have a relevant thread on this particular topic in the sponsors forum at the moment. Should we start a new thread?


Please differentiate between a topic post and a product post. You'll see other retailers do comment on topics, without linking to their specified retail store.

If you do wish to start a conversation around a product, and that post contains links to your retail store, out of respect please use the sponsors forum. That will also stop members reporting your posts in the future.


----------

